# GOSM Smoker



## krirish (May 9, 2007)

I was wanting to know if anybody can tell me the difference if there is any between the three GOSM smokers I have seen online. There is two at walmart one for $100 & $129. Also there is what at home depot for $189. I was wondering what the difference was if any. This will be my first smoker purchase.


----------



## squeezy (May 9, 2007)

The main difference is size ... and I believe everyone here will tell you go big!
Lots of folks think they don't need large until their friends/family find out what you can do and want more.
I live in Canada and will have to buy mine in the US, so if you can get the big one at Home Depot ... buy it!


----------



## krirish (May 9, 2007)

Actually the only differenced I notice about the one that was 129 from walmart and the one thats 189 at home depot is that the one from home depot is 4 inches wider but it's shorter.


----------



## oillogger (May 9, 2007)

Wal-Mart sells the regular 16" wide and the Wide Body 20" wide models.  Home Depot as well as Amazon and epod2000 will sell you the Big Block 24" wide model with 4 cooking grates and two extra lower vents.  I suggest searching the posts here for more details.


----------



## krirish (May 9, 2007)

alright thanks for the help I'll keep looking


----------



## chrish (May 9, 2007)

my big block is from Wal-mart $128  43 inch tall 20 inch wide basically the same as home depot,  the variations in the big blocks will be the 2 vents on the sides at the bottem, the smoke pot stand and the way the water pan is held, the type of smoke pot cast iron or a small tin box and my walmart one came with 4 grates instead of 3.

the best thing to do is look at both from walmart and home depot and see the difference,   they may have some details wrong on the web sites as home depot has the hieght wrong for theres.

now on the walmart site they have 34 inch wide models for $128.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342508


----------



## oillogger (May 9, 2007)

I have never heard of a 20" wide Big Block nor of a 34" wide GOSM smoker which is a good indication you really need to dig into the info out there so you get exactly what you want.  The smokeymountain Yahoo group has a large collection of GOSM smoker manuals in their file section to look at.

By the way, it looks like Amazon has gone way up on their GOSM smokers.  Currently the Big Block is going for $299.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...0&Go.y=0&Go=Go


----------



## krirish (May 9, 2007)

Kind of makes hard to buy something when none of the info ir right


----------



## monty (May 9, 2007)

krirish!

Trust me when I tell ya...The Home Depot Model for $189 is the way to go. Period. This is a point blank recommendation from one who has shopped the GOSM and is truly enjoying his GOSM from HD!

Cheers!


----------



## krirish (May 9, 2007)

Is the big block I am looking for?? $60 for shipping but night as well bite the bullet


----------



## monty (May 9, 2007)

Got mine on a "Father's Day Special". Free shipping. Not sure they will repeat it but at this time of year I would snap up that GOSM! They do become scarce!

Cheers!


----------



## chrish (May 9, 2007)

Id agree the larger ones do become hard to find,


----------



## squeezy (May 10, 2007)

Monty is right!  I did some research and the $189 model is the best buy. Will also be avialble soon from Amazon with 'free' shipping.


----------



## krirish (May 10, 2007)

I am a little leary about getting from amazon because it seems like those who got it from there it came damaged


----------



## monty (May 10, 2007)

When I got mine I ordered on the 'net from Home Depot. I was really impressed with the free shipping they provided. The box was strapped to a pallet and delivered from the box of a tractor trailer unit. Not a dent, scratch or wrinkle.

I think that part of the shipping problem is that the unit weighs 90 lbs when shipped and it gets "reefed" around during shipping. It is quite a package for one person to handle.

Best of luck on your purchase!

Cheers!


----------



## jts70 (May 10, 2007)

I purchased miine from Home Depot , it arrived in perfect shape. I just started smoking and believe me the GOSM big box is the way to go . While you are at HD go ahead and pick up some wood for it . I could not be happier with mine . Believe me you want the big one . I started off with small smokes and the are just getting bigger bigger. Just my .02 worth.

GET THE BIG BOX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeezy (May 10, 2007)

Do you think one of these would fit on the back seat of a Chevrolet Cavalier? 
OK, now that you have stopped laughing, I am serious!
It should fit if I remove it from the packing container ... yes?
I'd appreciate yours or anyone thoughts on this .... thanks.


----------



## monty (May 10, 2007)

My older son had a Chevy Cavalier Z-24. If I remember correctly the passenger seat would fold fully forward. If you can fold the passenger seat fully forward and move the seat fully forward on the adjustment rails then the box will go into the back seat.

With that said, it might also be possible to stuff it into the trunk. The newer Cavaliers have a fairly generous trunk and even though you may not get it all the way in a bit of rope will keep the lid down.

Both of these options will not require removal from the box. It is not huge, just heavy.

Another alternative...most HD stores have rental trailers and universal hitch alternatives.

Then you may have a friend with a pickup?

But I am sure that with or without the box you can find a way to squeeze it into the Cavalier.

Lemme know how you make out!!

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy (May 10, 2007)

My plan is to bring one back to Ontario at the end of July after visiting my wife's daughter in Oshkosh, consequently, I need to leave room for her 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...so folding down the front seat isn't an option!
Could you give me the outside dimensions as it would be unpacked?
Every site selling these gives different measurements ... can't tell if they're giving cooking space, smoker dimensions or package dimensions.

Thanks!


----------



## monty (May 10, 2007)

Paul,

Just put the tape measure to the smoker. The actual smoker BOX dimension is 36" tall, 24" wide, and 16 " deep. When shipped all ancillary equipment is packed inside that box.

About the seat thingy... you would only have to push the seat forward to get the unit in and then return it to its original position. The unit will ride in the back seat with room to spare. Getting it in there is the only point  in question.

And I would definitely try to keep it in the box. The unit's edges are sharp and could do a number on your upholstery.

Then again the whole shebang could fit in the trunk with a bit of wiggling

But my best advice is buy it now online and have it shipped to your step daughter before supplies run out. Or, have her get one delivered to her door for you. Or have her pick it up, like NOW! They do become scarce after Father's day! And because of forums like ours they are rapidly gaining in popularity!.

Hope all this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Monty for all your help and advice and I will follow up on it ...

You guys are what makes this forum rock!!!!


----------



## krirish (May 10, 2007)

Do they actually have this somker at home depot or are they online only??


----------



## monty (May 10, 2007)

Some Home Depot Stores actually have them. My reccomendation has been and will be to order online. 

And in Paul's circumstance his step daughter should order soon and hang on to it till he gets there.

HD orders only so many unts. And when they are gone they are gone.....usually by the first week of July/



Cheers!


----------



## flash (May 12, 2007)

I might consider getting a Big Block one. Already have a 16 x 16 charcoal model from Great Outdoors. Was wondering, how long with those 20 lb canistors last on average??


----------



## monty (May 12, 2007)

Hiya, Flash!

Under normal conditions, smoker about half full and the ambient air temp about 75 I get about 24 hours on a twenty pound tank maintaining about 225/230. 

However, I have a pair of thirty pounders dedicated to the smoker. If you stay with the twenty pounder that is fine...but the best advice I can give is ALWAYS have a spare tank.

And your GOSM will not come with a tank provided. You must buy a tank. So, since you will be right at the tank store get two!

Cheers!

PS Did I mention keeping a spare?

BTW! A spare tank is a good idea!

Oops! Almost forgot! Keep a spare tank handy!


----------



## teacup13 (May 12, 2007)

i have a hook up at Home Depot in Ontario...she works in the "special order" department.... she is the one you talk to on the phone/at the desk when you want that special tool, which means that she could probably order it for me for you.... i just need the model # you want and i can ask her..

once its in ontario, shipping will be free or nominal to any HD to the HD close to you... i gotta find out which one she works at...

edit:

after some looking i came up with this: if this is the one you want let me know and i will ask her if she can special order it for me and how much its going to cost





Model 3605BGD

Fully welded heavy gauge steel cooking cabinet, Holds enough meat to "feed the whole gang", Cool grip front door locking handle, Wide stance leg pattern for stability, Porcelain coated water pan, Cast brass burner, Push button ignitor, Three (3) fully adjustable oven style grids. 

• Four (4) Adjustable Oven Style Chrome Plated Cooking Grids• Three (3) Fully Adjustable Dampers for Best Cooking Performance• 18,000 BTU's• Cast Brass Burner• Push Button Igniter• Fully Welded Heavy Gauge Steel Cooking Cabinet• Full size Door Opening• Wide Stance Leg Pattern for Stability• Carrying Handles• Porcelain Coated Water Pan• Removable Heavy Gauge Steel Charcoal Pan
Internet/ Catalog Only 
Internet/Catalog #100397858
Store In-Stock SKU # 450992
Store Special Order SKU # 450992


----------



## squeezy (May 13, 2007)

That's the one I'm looking for ... I asked at my local Home Depot and was told (just like Walmart) that they can't get anything from the states ...

Hope you can do better ... but I need to know soon as I have another plan in the works.

Thanks for yor help!

Oh! almost forgot, my brother wants one too!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 13, 2007)

Wasn't that Centro from Canadian Tire the same thing?


----------



## squeezy (May 13, 2007)

No ... that one is a small 'electric' model that looks like ...


----------



## deejaydebi (May 13, 2007)

Ah that's right it was a MES clone!


----------



## squeezy (May 13, 2007)

Quite often here in Canada and I'm sure also in the states, many products are made by one manufacturer with brand names according to customer  wishes ... I wouldn't be surprised if Centros and MES are one and the same.


----------



## flash (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I already have two 20 lb tanks, possibly three. I have a double burner propane camp set up that I use to fry all our saltwater fish we catch. I think we can get swaps around $16 at Wally World, maybe less for refills at other stores. 
So with your time frame, maybe four 3-2-1 ribs and off to get a refill. Almost sounds like about the same amount of $$ spent if I get charcoal, pretty close atleast. Of course the less fuss and muss would make up for it.
Since our temps here would probably average in the 80's ambient, would that get us more or less time? I would think more ??


----------



## monty (May 13, 2007)

Hi, Flash!

I really would not count on four full 3-2-1 smokes. About 24 hours burn time is also dependant on your warm up, the ambient temperature and the wind velocity at the time. Plan on three, start the fourth and happy to see you have plenty of extra. Leave nothing to chance.

Happy smokin'!
and 
Cheers!


----------



## flash (May 13, 2007)

Thanks again. Now to convence the wife. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




She really wants a gas GRILL, not so much another smoker. Since I have the R2D2 Brinkman and the Great Outdoor charcoal models, I might be hard put to get another one. We had some pork butts done on a Gas grill down in Stuart, Fl awhile back. Not to the pulled pork level, but they were very, very good. She was impressed. Not sure what grills to look at.


----------



## teacup13 (May 14, 2007)

well i will check with her, it helps when it is an employee asking for a smoker for themselves...especially when she is the one that has final say if she can get it shipped..lol


----------



## squeezy (May 14, 2007)

If that is the case ... not likely to be able to get two of them I'll bet?


----------



## teacup13 (May 14, 2007)

i think that might be pressing it but what he heck, i will press it..lol


----------



## squeezy (May 14, 2007)

I definitely appreciate you trying friend, I surely do!


----------



## teacup13 (May 14, 2007)

ok just a quick update....will update again when i get more info

home depot hasnt got a problem with shipping stuff from the usa to canada if you talk to the right people... most of them time they wont ship across the border is because the vendor on this side wont ship it....

my friend is checking tomorrow with the seasonal department supervisor(who she commutes with..lol)... he is going to get me a list of all available smokers that can be shipped into canada...

she is also going to check different vendors herself and call up the vendor that deals with GOSM..

here is one that they sold last year that is very similar...
http://www.vermontcastings.com/catal...4GS_fnl_LR.pdf


----------



## squeezy (May 15, 2007)

Ever weird ... I didn't realize until I reversed from the pdf  file that this model is available at two places in my town .... !!!!
As nice as they are ... at $750 + tax it is a bit much for me....but?

I am intrigued with the idea of this list though ...


----------



## teacup13 (May 15, 2007)

me too... i think i am going to move back to canada and open up a mail order Q site...specializing in hard to find american smokers..lol


----------



## squeezy (May 15, 2007)

Maybe we can start up a partnership ... "Squeeze-n-Teacup" ... we'll have to work on that!


----------

